# Free webinar for composers looking to break into the film industry - May 1st!



## wlad

Hi everybody,

I wanted to tell you about this terrific opportunity: there will be a free webinar entitled "*I want to be a film composer, so what do I do now?*" This webinar is being taught by Deniz Hughes, who has worked alongside Elliot Goldenthal on such films as _Interview with the Vampire_, _A Time to Kill_, _S.W.A.T_, and others. I'm very lucky to have studied with Deniz for many years now and I can tell you that she is THE person to go to if you're serious about becoming a film composer.

Date: *May 1 at 11:00pm - 12:30am in EDT* (make sure you have the right time for your respective time zone)
Link: *



*
The event is free & no sign-up is necessary. Simply click the YouTube link on May 1st at 11:00pm EDT and you're in!


----------

